# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Ограничение в поклонении Божествам для женщин

## Хари-канта д.д.

Сегодня можно наблюдать как в некоторых храмах вводят ограничения на участие в поклонении Божествам для женщин, в частности в участии в абхишеке на праздниках. Аргументируют это тем, что в известных храмах во Вриндаване и Маяпуре женщины не участвуют в поклонении вообще. Но так ли это?

Первое, что стоит понять, что эти ограничения введены не Шрилой Прабхупадой, а сделаны уже после его ухода. Как впрочем и многие другие в отношении женщин. К примеру, приблизительно до 1995 года женщинам в ИСККОН в принципе не разрешалось изучать Бхакти-шастры… О других ограничения, думаю, многие тоже слышали.

Что до известных храмов в Маяпуре и Вриндаване, то в Маяпуре женщины принимают все же участие в абхишеке и в поклонении. Просто не так часто, поэтому об этом не многие знают. А во Вриндаване первой пуджари и руководителем департамента пуджи была Ямуна Деви. Она та, кого Шрила Прабхупада лично обучал пудже и та, кто устанавливал поклонение Радха-Лондонишвары, Радха-Парижишвары и другим, пока сильные мужчины не вынудили ее отказаться от служения во Вриндаване, в результате чего она оставила все свое служение и стала жить отреченной жизнью…

 Матаджи Куша, другая ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, которая по сей день активно служит в ИСККОН во Вриндаване в качестве Джи-Би-Си, вспоминает, что еще в 80-е ее духовная сестра Шактимати каждый день наряжала Балараму, а ее муж делал то же самое с Божеством Кришны в Кришна-Баларам Мандире.  Но затем женщинам был запрещен в принципе вход на алтарь под влиянием местных пандитов. Хотя Шрила Прабхупада уважал пандитов и даже приглашал их помогать в пудже, все же давайте посмотрим контекст, в котором это все происходило.

Вот несколько писем Шрилы Прабхупады:

 «Со слов Ямуны я понял, что наш Гаурачанд Госвами (пуджари храма Радхи-Дамодара во Вриндаване) все-таки считает, что мы недостойны служить Божеству. Что ж, пусть думает так, нам до этого нет дела. Мы поклоняемся Божествам в ста храмах, а для Радхи-Дамодары не годимся? Если вы прекрасные американцы, хорошо образованные, очень благочестивые и чистые, и если вы обладаете всеми необходимыми качествами вайшнавов, так почему же вы не годитесь? Мы считаем, что очень даже годимся». (Письмо ШП Гурудасу, 12 июня 1972 г.)

Всех вайшнавов с запада местные пандиты считали нечистыми и потому недостойными поклоняться Божествам во Вриндаване. Точно так же западных вайшнавов не пускают в принципе входить в храм Господа Джаганнатхи в Пури. Это те самые кастовые предрассудки, которые раз за разом осуждал Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах.

В следующем письме можно увидеть, что и те пандиты, которых приглашали пуджарить в храм ИСККОН во Вриндаване, имели те же предрассудки и поэтому держались от западных преданных особняком, отказываясь принимать приготовленный ими прасад, чтобы не оскверниться.

«Твоя идея, начиная с 1 июля поручить Хари Госвами вести поклонение Божествам, очень хороша, отличная мысль. Единственный недостаток Хари Госвами в том, что, хотя он намерен сотрудничать, он в то же время стремится держаться обособленно как госвами. Я хочу, чтобы он общался с нами открыто, без предубеждений и опасений. Иногда он колеблется, принимать ли от нас прасад и предпочитает готовить для себя сам. Если он хочет готовить сам, значит, он держится особняком. Если он милостиво обучит наших людей приготовлению пищи и поклонению Божествам и будет принимать прасад вместе с нами, это будет большим достижением. Конечно, выбор за ним, но если он держится особняком от нас, это не очень желательно. По крайней мере, он должен держаться указаний шастр: арчйе вишнау шила-дхир гурушу, нара-матир ваишнаве джати-буддхир. (Письмо ШП Гурудасу, 24 апреля 1974 г.)

Стих «арчйе вишнау шила-дхир гурушу, нара-матир ваишнаве джати-буддхир» значит «Человек, который считает Божество Верховной личности сделанным из камня; а вайшнава судят по его рождению в определенном типе тела… человек с подобным умонастроением является обитателем ада». (Падма-пурана) 



Странно, но те же вайшнавы-выходцы с западных стран, которых местные пандиты считают нечистыми и потому недостойными поклоняться Божествам, сегодня имеют ту же тенденцию считать еще кого-то нечистым. Естественно, что проецируют они это на более слабых, которых они могут в чем-то контролировать, то есть на женщин. Но разве Шрила Прабхупада устанавливал такие стандарты или наоборот был против них?

В письме Амшу он пишет, что поклонение Божествам не может происходить на материальной платформе:

«Относительно поклонения женщинами нашим Гаура-Нитай, то мы поклоняемся Господу Чайтанье в Его жизни домохозяина в то время, когда Он был со своей женой, а не как саньяси. Поэтому это нормально, что женщины делают это служение. Но касательно этого, служение духовно и здесь не может быть никаких материальных обозначений. Но, кроме того, служение духовно, и в нем не может быть никаких материальных обозначений. В Бхагавад-гите Господь Кришна говорит: стрийо вайшйас татха шудрас те пи джанти парам гатим. Принцип таков, что тот, кто должным образом инициирован и следует правилам и предписаниям, тот может поклоняться. Эту деятельность невозможно выполнять на материальной платформе». (Письмо ШП Амшу, Вриндаван, 13 августа 1974г.)

******** 

Зачем в ИСККОН сейчас вводят какие-то новые стандарты, которые не вводил Шрила Прабхупада и был даже против них? В эссе "История попыток изменения положения женщин" можно найти список всех изменений в отношении женщин, которые ученики Шрилы Прабхупады пытались ввести во время его присутствия на планете и которые он отверг. Что касается поклонения Божествам, то Шрила Прабхупада относился к этому очень серьезно, настолько, что соотнес изменения в стандартах с сохранностью общества вайшнавов.

«Ты постоянно что-то выдумываешь, а мне приходится терять время. Я уже все тебе дал, тебе не нужно ничего менять и ничего добавлять. Если мы когда-нибудь начнем выдумывать и создавать собственные способы поклонения Божествам, это будет величайшая опасность для нашего Движения». (Письмо ШП Дхрувананде, 4 января 1973 г.)

Хари-канта д.д.

P.S.: Когда я задала вопрос почему в храме ввели новый стандарт, запрещающий женщинам участвовать в абхишеке Божеств, мне указали на мою мотивацию заниматься заметным служением, которое все видят. Мне было очень странно слышать такой аргумент после нескольких часов, проведенных на кухне в маленькой компании преданных. А тем более от преданного, которого самого давно не видели в незаметном служении в храме. Кроме того, и те мужчины, которых пригласили омывать Божеств тоже не были замечены в незаметных видах служения, но их только и видно или дающими лекции с вьясасаны, или поющими киртан, или проводящими ягьи. Так чья это мотивация? Возможно это не проявление ложного эго женщин, а то же эго мужчин, которые хотят самоутвердиться на счет принижения чужого положения и возвеличивания своего?

Можно проанализировать что будет со стандартами ИСККОН в будущем, если мужчины так сильно стараются сделать женщин ведическими. Наверное, через пару десятков лет женщинам вообще запретят входить в храмы точно так же как «нечистых» западных вайшнавов не пускают в храм Джаганнатхи. Ведь ведические женщины дома медитировали на Господа. Так почему бы это не начать уже сейчас? Ведь жизнь коротка, а дома милостивые Божества, которые с удовольствием принимают подношения и не кривятся от поклонения нечистых женщин…

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Некоторые из аргументов (логических!) от женщин, поддержавших эти ограничения.
Смех сквозь слезы...
Некоторые матаджи говорят: "Мы сами отказались участвовать в публичной абхишеке на праздниках, потому что матаджи не нравится быть на виду". Окей, если вам не нравится быть на виду, почему тогда вы проводите пуджу во время Гаура-арати на воскресной программе в храме, когда на вас все смотрят? Это ведь тоже на виду. Почему вы иногда даете лекции? Почему вы зачитываете подношения Прабхупаде на празднике? Почему вы готовите на кухне? Это тоже на виду и вас потом прославляют за это служение при всех. В конце концов, почему вы одеваетесь красиво, краситесь, приходя в храм? Разве не привлекаете вы этим внимание к себе? Будьте честными и соблюдайте это желание быть застенчивой (раз уж так сами сказали) до конца и не занимайтесь служением в пудже в принципе, не читайте лекций и не задавайте вопросов на них, не одевайтесь красиво и вообще приходите в паранже. Тогда я поверю, что вы не хотите быть на виду.

Другие говорят: "Этот запрет в отношении матаджи ради ее же блага. На пудже подрывается здоровье". Если мотив в сострадании, тогда почему матаджи не попросили не приходить на кухню или прекратить поклоняться Божествам в принципе? Во время утреннего поклонения Божествам за 2-3 часа здоровье подрывается гораздо больше, чем за 15 минут участия в абхишеке. А про кухню вообще можно не объяснять: ведь там очевидные опасности для здоровья. Ведь нужно поднимать тяжелые предметы, подрывая женское здоровье, можно порезаться многочисленными острыми предметами, обжечься горячим, подскользнуться на мокром полу в конце концов. Попросите матаджи не приходить на кухню и готовьте сами. А иначе это не забота.

Можно привести еще один аргумент: ну матаджи ведь не чистые. Ну тогда и кухню и ежедневное поклонение Божествам стоит исключить также. Ведь стандарты чистоты везде одинаковые. Сегодня на кухне Кришна-Баларам Мандира готовят преимущественно женщины... 

Мало того, что никто не может привести ни одного высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады о подобных правилах ограничения женщин в абхишеке, так еще и аргументы настолько смешные, что аж плакать хочется. Но больше всего жалко женщин, которые не задумываясь повторяют подобные аргументы. Я искренне не понимаю зачем они это делают...

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Сегодня можно наблюдать как в некоторых храмах вводят ограничения на участие в поклонении Божествам для женщин, в частности в участии в абхишеке на праздниках. Аргументируют это тем, что в известных храмах во Вриндаване и Маяпуре женщины не участвуют в поклонении вообще. Но так ли это?
> 
> Первое, что стоит понять, что эти ограничения введены не Шрилой Прабхупадой, а сделаны уже после его ухода. Как впрочем и многие другие в отношении женщин. К примеру, приблизительно до 1995 года женщинам в ИСККОН в принципе не разрешалось изучать Бхакти-шастры… О других ограничения, думаю, многие тоже слышали.
> 
> Что до известных храмов в Маяпуре и Вриндаване, то в Маяпуре женщины принимают все же участие в абхишеке и в поклонении. Просто не так часто, поэтому об этом не многие знают. А во Вриндаване первой пуджари и руководителем департамента пуджи была Ямуна Деви. Она та, кого Шрила Прабхупада лично обучал пудже и та, кто устанавливал поклонение Радха-Лондонишвары, Радха-Парижишвары и другим, пока сильные мужчины не вынудили ее отказаться от служения во Вриндаване, в результате чего она оставила все свое служение и стала жить отреченной жизнью…
> 
>  Матаджи Куша, другая ученица Шрилы Прабхупады, которая по сей день активно служит в ИСККОН во Вриндаване в качестве Джи-Би-Си, вспоминает, что еще в 80-е ее духовная сестра Шактимати каждый день наряжала Балараму, а ее муж делал то же самое с Божеством Кришны в Кришна-Баларам Мандире.  Но затем женщинам был запрещен в принципе вход на алтарь под влиянием местных пандитов. Хотя Шрила Прабхупада уважал пандитов и даже приглашал их помогать в пудже, все же давайте посмотрим контекст, в котором это все происходило.
> 
> Вот несколько писем Шрилы Прабхупады:
> ...


Я на всякий случай сам не лезу в поклонение в храме на праздники. На абхишеку смотрю во время киртана. Вполне счастлив и удовлетворён. Вообще считаю, что в пудже храмовой должны только пуджари участвовать.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Я на всякий случай сам не лезу в поклонение в храме на праздники. На абхишеку смотрю во время киртана. Вполне счастлив и удовлетворён. Вообще считаю, что в пудже храмовой должны только пуджари участвовать.


Моя хата с краю - всегда самая удобная и безопасная позиция, не спорю  :smilies:

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Моя хата с краю - всегда самая удобная и безопасная позиция, не спорю


Странное у вас видение. Я радую Господа киртаном. Видеть поклонение и участвовать в киртане - это приносит то же самое духовное благо, что и непосредственное пребывание на алтаре. Пуджари чист, знает все нужные детали и тонкости. Он сможет порадовать Господа наилучшим образом. Без оскорблений из-за недостатка чистоты или ещё чего-нибудь.

Кстати, я был главным пуджари в храме около 8 лет. Никогда не понимал тяги всех участвовать во всём.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Меня стали заниматься служением пуджари с момента первой инициации. И я служила Божествам в Киеве, где высокие стандарты. Поверьте, я знаю о правилах чистоты и об остальных.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Меня стали заниматься служением пуджари с момента первой инициации. И я служила Божествам в Киеве, где высокие стандарты. Поверьте, я знаю о правилах чистоты и об остальных.


Прекрасно. Похоже, вас никто не ограничивал в служении

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Меня нет, но в нескольких ятрах, из одной из них мне пришлось уехать из-за этого и другого ограничения, отстранили всех женщин просто по телесному признаку. Я писала об этом в другой теме, не хочу повторяться.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Меня нет, но в нескольких ятрах, из одной из них мне пришлось уехать из-за этого и другого ограничения, отстранили всех женщин просто по телесному признаку. Я писала об этом в другой теме, не хочу повторяться.


Если женщинам не дают возможности служить в алтаре именно по гендернему признаку - это глупость. Здесь вполне есть повод "напрячь" своего ДБС и регионального секретаря. В своё время я много ездил по храмам в России (от Владивостока до Питера). Нигде не встречал таких ограничений. Наоборот замечал, что именно женщины активно заняты служением в алтаре.

Сам я стал главным пуджари в 94 или 95 году. Практически через несколько дней матаджи уже были активно заняты в служении в алтаре. Ведь нет никаких запретов в наставлениях Шрилы Прабхупады. Хотя, справедливости ради, мой предшественник матаджи не допускал до алтаря. Но он в принципе плохо кончил. Кстати, одной из важных причин его проблем я вижу именно пренебрежение матерями. 

В определённой степени можно понять Вриндаван или Маяпур. Во Вриндаване главный пуджари в принципе не член ИСККОН. Насколько я знаю,он ученик Нараяны Махараджа. Он вполне может пытаться вводить правила, которые не основываются на наставлениях Прабхупады. В Маяпуре я видел женщин в алтаре, но за закрытым занавесом.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Насколько я знаю, основами для подобных запретов является постепенный переход на "храмовый" стандарт поклонения божествам. Все наши храмы и по сей день всё ещё имеют элементы "домашнего" стандарта. По храмовому стандарту женщины не могут ни заходить на алтарь, ни готовить для божеств. Шрила Прабхупада храмовый стандарт не вводил по известным причинам, но это, похоже, не значит что его вводить и не надо. Стандарты должны всё время улучшаться, хотя можно спорить, что не должны.

----------


## Веданта Крит дас

> Насколько я знаю, основами для подобных запретов является постепенный переход на "храмовый" стандарт поклонения божествам. Все наши храмы и по сей день всё ещё имеют элементы "домашнего" стандарта. По храмовому стандарту женщины не могут ни заходить на алтарь, ни готовить для божеств. Шрила Прабхупада храмовый стандарт не вводил по известным причинам, но это, похоже, не значит что его вводить и не надо. Стандарты должны всё время улучшаться, хотя можно спорить, что не должны.


Часто слышу про некий "храмовый стандарт", но никогда не видел как его описывает Шрила Прабхупада. Так что для меня это некое эфемерное понятие. Не думаю, что нам нужен какой-то особый храмовый стандарт. Мы проповедническое движение, а не храмовое. Более того, основным аспектом нашей практики является харинама-санкиртана, а не храмовое поклонение. Жизнь и душа арчаны - шраванам и кританам. Любые наши потуги соблюсти ведический стандарт достаточно забавно будут выглядеть.

В наших центрах не "домашний" стандарт, а проповеднический. В своё время Бхактисиддханта Сарасвами установил печатный станок в непосредственной близости от Божеств. Он говорил, что звук печатающего станка для Них так же приятен как и киртан. Именно он назвал печать и распространение книг о сознании Кришны брихат мридангой. Шрила Прабхупада был его идеальным учеником. Наличие "высоких стандартов" часто делает храм негибким в проповеди - слишком много людей нужно для поддержания этого стандарта. Иногда у людей не остаётся времени и сил на проповедь.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> В своё время я много ездил по храмам в России (от Владивостока до Питера). Нигде не встречал таких ограничений. Наоборот замечал, что именно женщины активно заняты служением в алтаре.


Эти ограничения ввели в украинском ИСККОН. Сначала в Киеве, потом в других городах. Крым остался в составе украинского ИСККОН. И там этим летом ввели это ограничение. А до этого в 2015 году запретили женщинам преподавать без личного присутствия мужа на лекции жены... Незамужние женщины автоматически потеряли возможность преподавать в принципе. Я тогда преподавала Бхакти-шастры и просто собрала вещи и уехала оттуда. То же самое произошло этим летом.  




> В определённой степени можно понять Вриндаван или Маяпур. Во Вриндаване главный пуджари в принципе не член ИСККОН. Насколько я знаю,он ученик Нараяны Махараджа. Он вполне может пытаться вводить правила, которые не основываются на наставлениях Прабхупады.


Главный пуджари во Вриндаване Мукунда Датта прабху, хотя принял  дикшу вне ИСККОН, но он принимает шикшу у Шрилы Прабхупады и это видно по его поведению, речам и т.д. Только сегодня слушала его прославление Шрилы Прабхупады на Вьяса-пудже Радханатхи Свами во Вриндаване. Мукунда Датта прабху как раз наоборот защищает в каких-то смыслах женщин. Например, я слышала (хотя слух не проверен лично), что он обучает женщин как проводить ягьи. Но видно такие глобальные вещи как отстранение женщин от пуджи в принципе решается кем-то помощнее, чем один старший пуджари.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Часто слышу про некий "храмовый стандарт", но никогда не видел как его описывает Шрила Прабхупада.


Шрила Прабхупада дал наставления составить руководство по поклонению божествам основываясь на Панчаратра Прадипе, которая с свой черёд была составлена под руководством Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. Первое издание было опубликовано через год после ухода Прабхупады, если я правильно помню, и там про домашний и храмовый стандарты говорится практически с самого начала. Все эти правила идут из Хари Бхакти Виласы и Нарада Панчаратры. Если Шрила Прабхупада саи их и не описывал, он тем не менее давал наставления вести исследования и постепенно повышать стандарты. 

Это я к тому, что преданные, которые за это отвечают, не самовольничают. Если где-то совершают ошибки от чрезмерного усердия, то это другой вопрос.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Приведите, пожалуйста, цитату где там такое написано.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Приведите, пожалуйста, цитату где там такое написано.


Цитату про что? Про существование Панчаратра Прадипы? Или про то, что в ней упоминается разница между домашним и храмовым поклонением? Или про какое-то конкретное правило?

Вот для вас погуглил:

https://vaishnavastudi.files.wordpre...b8d0bfd0b0.pdf

Насколько я понимаю, это перевод издания 1993 года, и то местами только выдержки. С тех пор они наверняка много чего нового нашли и ввели.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ни цитат из шастр или Шрилы Прабхупады, ни даже имён составителей. Ранние версии часто грешат многими ошибками, а то и домыслами. 
Но есть одно ясное указание Шрилы Прабхупады на этот счёт. 
"Я установил правило, согласно которому, если человек не способен поддерживать такой же уровень поклонения, как в храме, он не должен поклоняться Божеству отдельно". (Письмо ШП 25 апреля 1973 г.)
Шрила Прабхупада не разделял поклонение Божествам на домашнее и храмовое.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Эти ограничения ввели в украинском ИСККОН. Сначала в Киеве, потом в других городах.


Разве в Киеве матаджи не пуджарят? Матаджи Махамана?
У нас в Одессе матаджи пуджарят вовсю  :smilies: 
Единственное "половое" ограничение - что пуджари и помощники пуджари все должны быть одного пола. И то, насколько мне известно, это нарушается даже в ортодоксальном Киеве  :biggrin1:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Разве в Киеве матаджи не пуджарят? Матаджи Махамана?
> У нас в Одессе матаджи пуджарят вовсю 
> Единственное "половое" ограничение - что пуджари и помощники пуджари все должны быть одного пола. И то, насколько мне известно, это нарушается даже в ортодоксальном Киеве


В том то и абсурдность этого запрета, что в каждодневном поклонении женщины служат, но в АБХИШЕКАХ НА ПРАЗДНИКИ женщинам запретили принимать участие.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> Ни цитат из шастр или Шрилы Прабхупады, ни даже имён составителей. Ранние версии часто грешат многими ошибками, а то и домыслами.


Да побойтесь бога! Панча Прадипа это официальный документ ДжиБиСи, входит в Фолио.

Вот список членов исследоваиельской группы:

H. H. Jayapataka Swami
H. H. Bhanu Swami
H. H. Bhaktividya-purna Swami
H. G. Jananivasa Dasa
H. G. Atma-tattva Dasa
H. G. Ashtaratha Dasa
H. G. Krishna-kshetra Dasa (Coordinator)

А что там цитат не хватает, то я так полагаю они выпустили руководство, а не теорему с доказательствами.

По абхишекам, год назад вышло вот это:

http://www.dandavat.ru/rezolyutsiya-...ym-abhishekam/

На английском есть и сопровождающие цитаты:

http://deityworship.com/assets/idwm-...-abhisekas.pdf

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Да побойтесь бога! Панча Прадипа это официальный документ ДжиБиСи, входит в Фолио.
> 
> Вот список членов исследоваиельской группы:
> 
> H. H. Jayapataka Swami
> H. H. Bhanu Swami
> H. H. Bhaktividya-purna Swami
> H. G. Jananivasa Dasa
> H. G. Atma-tattva Dasa
> ...


Ага, я вижу как вы сами следуете этому принципу принятия авторитета Джи-Би-Си, который месяц уже оспаривая их решение, что женщины могут исполнять роль дикша-гуру. Надеюсь, вы не станете еще доказывать, что такое избирательное принятие авторитетов (когда удобно) тоже где-то предписано шастрами?  :mig: 
Что до резолюции об абхишеках, то там нет ни слова о половой принадлежности поклоняющегося. А две инициации у меня есть.

----------


## Sitalatma das

Я понятия не имею что там случилось с абхишеками, я лишь говорю о постепенном повышении стандартов где многие обычно приемлемые вещи могут попасть под запрет.

В Шри Кришнабхаджанамрите Нарахари Саркар, который из "Нарахари ади кори...", пишет что если гуру (даже гуру!) замечен в отклонениях, то ему нужно об этом сообщить **соответствующим образом**, и сделать это без страха и колебаний. Он даже цитату из шастр приводит в поддержку и говорит, что она применима во все времена и при любых обстоятельствах.

Резолюция о ЖДГ, в отличие от решения по происхождению души, например, не запрещает выражать другие точки зрения или их обсуждение. В прошлом году ДжиБиСи забанили книгу о женщинах, а потом потихоньку разбанили. Ошибки случаются везде. Панчаратра Прадипа, однако, переиздаётся и обновляется уже в течении сорока лет. Её не отменить.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Ошибки случаются везде. Панчаратра Прадипа, однако, переиздаётся и обновляется уже в течении сорока лет. Её не отменить.


Как вы правильно заметили ошибки случаются везде, а книга регулярно обновляется. Отменять ее никто не предлагал, но почему конкретно вот это утверждение о домашних стандартах не стоит принимать как абсолютную истину, я уже обьяснила с цитатой. 
И к слову не обновляется регулярно, а редактируется с 1993 года. И редакторы не могут прийти к единому мнению или подвести шастрическую базу под многие утверждения, поэтому книга не переиздается. Ее можно найти только в электронном формате 1993 года выпуска.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> ...утверждение о домашних стандартах не стоит принимать как абсолютную истину..


Оно там с самого начала и, насколько я помню, основывается на цитате из пуран. Шрила Прабхупада в вашей цитате имел в виду разницу в ИСККОНе того времени, а не разницу между ИСККОНом и стандартами требующимся по шастрам, которые в принципе неисчерпаемы - в смысле всегда можно найти более высшие.




> ...редакторы не могут прийти к единому мнению или подвести шастрическую базу под многие утверждения, поэтому книга не переиздается


Я уже говорил, что это руководство, а не теорема с доказательствами, и я бы не спекулировал о том есть ли единое мнение у редакторов или нет. Скорее всего они просто ждут результатов каких-то исследований и переводов, а не спорят друг с другом. Кроме того, улучшать стандарты надо постепенно по нашим сегодняшним возможностям. Я подозреваю далеко не все правила данные в шастрах имеет смысл включать в руководство, многие можно отложить на потом. 

Книга в первый раз был опубликована в 1978-ом. Новое изадние на подходе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Почему в Крыму российскими гражданами руководят украинские лидеры? 
Чье это решение, что ИСККОН Крыма все еще в подчинении Украины? 
Разве руководство ятры _не обязано подчиняться законам государства_, 
на территории которого находится ятра?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> насколько я помню, основывается на цитате из пуран


А вы перечитайте, а не вспоминайте. Нет никаких цитат. И не нужно додумывать что Шрила Прабхупада имел ввиду за него. Все остальное тоже только спекуляции.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Почему в Крыму российскими гражданами руководят украинские лидеры? 
> Чье это решение, что ИСККОН Крыма остался в подчинении Украины? 
> Разве ИСККОН _не подчиняется законам государства_, на территории которого находится?


Я не знаю ответов на эти вопросы. Меня никто не посвящал.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На Украине вроде бы собирались отстранить матаджи от того, чтобы идти впереди на харинамах - это я поддерживаю. 
Поскольку приличные матаджи не будут на традиционном религиозном шествии вытанцовывать на публике. Польша не в счет - там они рекламируют  фестиваль. 

А вот почему в кругу ятры не подойти к Божеству, чтобы полить из раковины в раковину, которую держит над Божеством пуджари-матаджи или помощница пуджари...  (и ведь все матаджи прекрасно знают и соблюдают стандарты).

Скорее просто не хотят, чтобы все они были на виду, привлекая к себе внимание праздничными нарядами и украшениями.  
Вместо наблюдения _арчаны_ и созерцания красоты Божеств приходится созерцать блистающих матаджи - не в этом ли дело? 

В Говардхана-лиле Кришна Сам дал такое указание: _всем_  прийти поклоняться Ему в лучших нарядах и украшениях. 

Другое дело, что сейчас произошло социальное расслоение - и вот тут-то и могут быть накладки... с приемлемым стилем нарядов. У всех свои представления о приемлемости степени показа своего достатка. Впечатления могут оставаться - и никто не будет с этим спорить. И вот так неуклюже запретили сразу всем.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> А вы перечитайте, а не вспоминайте. Нет никаких цитат. И не нужно додумывать что Шрила Прабхупада имел ввиду за него. Все остальное тоже только спекуляции.


Перечитал - наша Панчаратра Прадипа это изначально было прямым переводом книги "Арчана Паддхати", стандарта для Гаудийа Матх, составленной по указу Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати санньяси гуру Шрилы Прабхупады Бхакти Прагьяна Кешава Махараджем. В первом издании Панчаратра Прадипы, во введении, говорится о двух видах Бхактйанга арчаны (поклонения с преданностью) - домашнем и храмовом. В текущем издании это было упрощено и больше нет обсуждения о разнице между Джапанга арчаной и Бхактьанга арчаной.

В недавней резолюции по абхишекам так же есть фраза: "В храме действуют стандарты только храмового поклонения, то есть стандарты домашнего поклонения недопустимы."

Я сильно сомневаюсь, что все они ошибаются, а вы раскрыли их неадекватность.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не знаю ответов на эти вопросы. Меня никто не посвящал.


Это риторически вопросы - ответы и так понятны... что так быть не должно. 
Там какая-то собственность украинских преданных, на территории ятр ИСККОН Крыма?
Это нынешние украинские преданные основывали ятры, покупали Божеств?

Тогда они могут перевезти Божеств. 
Но диктовать свои условия российским гражданам на территории России...
Или местных преданных это все устраивает?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

И третье объяснение отстранения матаджи (кроме связи с харинамами и чрезмерного внимания во время _арчаны_) - 
это образование касты "брахманов". 

Им надо оправдывать свое существование за счет пожертвований - поэтому надо создать такое правило и видимость избранности. 
Жены брахманов не будут претендовать на абхишеку, им и так достаточно служения Божествам. 
А остальные пусть знают свое место... если что - вообще _всех_ отстранят от абхишеки, и мужей отстраненных матаджи также )) это будет следующий этап. За отдельную плату будут разрешать поучаствовать крупным спонсорам. 

_________________

Я помню замечательные времена 1990-х, когда после марафонов распространения книг Шрилы Прабхупады вся ятра счастливо омывала Божеств, все в восторге от служения своим Господам. И храмовые Божества также были счастливы принимать непосредственное служение Своих дорогих слуг. И _исполняющие роли брахманов_ были счастливы, что могут быть всем полезны, помогая приблизиться к Нитьянанде и Гауранге. 

И к чему приплыли спустя 25 лет? и что будет дальше? касты и семейные госвами?  

Пусть тогда прабху и гирлянды делают, шьют и вышивают одежды Божествам тоже. 
В Индии это мужское служение ))

Это какой адекватный мужчина вытерпит, если НА ПРАЗДНИКЕ В ХРАМЕ его дочери или жене, или сестре, или матери после работ на кухне, или мытья пола или еще чего разрешали бы _только посмотреть_, как сам он, весь такой в чистой одежде, омоет Божеств... а женщины - типа недостойны... Даже если не женщины его семьи все это делают, а совсем посторонние, и потом они вот так стоят и _только смотрят_ на то, как одни только прабху _празднично_ омывают Божеств.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> На Украине вроде бы собирались отстранить матаджи от того, чтобы идти впереди на харинамах - это я поддерживаю.


Уже много лет как матаджи задвинуты назад.




> И третье объяснение отстранения матаджи (кроме связи с харинамами и чрезмерного внимания во время _арчаны_) - это образование касты "брахманов".


Возможно, просто решили сократить время абхишеки  :biggrin1:  Помню, при старых стандартах (когда народу было еще немного, а участвовали все), абхишека растягивалась часа на полтора. Сейчас только брахманы (про матаджи не знаю, давно не бывал на абхишеках), так что быстренько за полчасика, и прасад не задерживается  :biggrin1:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Перечитал - наша Панчаратра Прадипа это изначально было прямым переводом книги "Арчана Паддхати", стандарта для Гаудийа Матх, составленной по указу Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати санньяси гуру Шрилы Прабхупады Бхакти Прагьяна Кешава Махараджем. В первом издании Панчаратра Прадипы, во введении, говорится о двух видах Бхактйанга арчаны (поклонения с преданностью) - домашнем и храмовом. В текущем издании это было упрощено и больше нет обсуждения о разнице между Джапанга арчаной и Бхактьанга арчаной.


ЧТО вы перечитали? Где в версии Панчаратра-прадипы, ссылку на которую вы привели ранее, говорится об этом? Когда вы уже начнете приводить цитаты в подтверждение своим словам? Никто не обязан верить на слово. 




> В недавней резолюции по абхишекам так же есть фраза: "В храме действуют стандарты только храмового поклонения, то есть стандарты домашнего поклонения недопустимы."


Это слова из статьи Ачьютатмы пр., а не слова из резолюции. На кого рассчитан ваш этот аргумент? Не все настолько невнимательные.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Возможно, просто решили сократить время абхишеки  Помню, при старых стандартах (когда народу было еще немного, а участвовали все), абхишека растягивалась часа на полтора.


Начали бы с себя, показали бы пример, а не силовыми методами решали вопросы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Когда народу много, можно просить привозить домашних Божеств, и одновременно омывать разные пары Божеств.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Когда народу много, можно просить привозить домашних Божеств, и одновременно омывать разные пары Божеств.


Привозить в храм домашних Божеств или омывать Их одновременно с храмовыми запретили еще намного раньше  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Это может быть не по Панчаратра-Прадипе, это да. 

Пусть тогда одни дважды инициированные и омывают - за шторкой. 

А остальным нечего на это смотреть - в чем смысл, если никакой радости после таких абхишек, 
в которых не поучаствуешь, да еще и с настолько откровенным _делением на избранных и недостойных_.

Они, видно, хотят брать пример с Маяпура, когда _гуру_ омывают Божеств Панча-Таттвы в Маяпуре?

Интересно, есть разница, когда гуру омывают и просто дважды инициированные. 
Кто-то может впечатлениями поделиться? По идее, неземная благодать должна на всех нисходить, 
если посредники - прозрачная среда.

А если либо скорее бы прасад, либо неприятие происходящего, либо безразличие... 
повод задуматься, чей это праздник, и так ли уж довольны Божества 
Своим времяпрепровождением в узком кругу достойнейших. 
Особенно когда сами себя ими назначают.  

Странно это все.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Привозить в храм домашних Божеств или омывать Их одновременно с храмовыми запретили еще намного раньше


По идее, надо не запрещать, а разрешать всем, у кого дома Божества, приглашать часть ятры по праздникам к себе.

Если несколько сотен собираются - это уже слишком много для спокойного хода праздника. 
Вайшнавы кроме того избегают мест большого скопления народа. 

Насколько я знаю, все Божества преданных города являются представителями храмовых Божеств, 
несмотря на индивидуальные отличия, связанные скорее с их отношениями с данной семьей. 

Но когда мыслят не категориями изобилия, а категориями нехватки 
(разделится поток пожертвований), тогда и запрещают. 

Странно это все.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Странно это все.


Не только странно, но и грустно. Я уже второй раз вынужденно уехала из Крыма из-за ограничений в отношении женщин.

Все же общение играет большую роль...

----------


## Sitalatma das

> ЧТО вы перечитали? Где в версии Панчаратра-прадипы, ссылку на которую вы привели ранее, говорится об этом? Когда вы уже начнете приводить цитаты в подтверждение своим словам? Никто не обязан верить на слово. 
> 
> 
> Это слова из статьи Ачьютатмы пр., а не слова из резолюции. На кого рассчитан ваш этот аргумент? Не все настолько невнимательные.


https://archive.org/details/ArcanaPaddhati/page/n12 - последний абзац

https://www.deityworship.com/assets/...-abhisekas.pdf - "Temple worship standards apply in the temple; not that
home worship standards are appropriate to be observed in ISKCON temples."

До кучи:

"Матаджи задает вопрос: женщины могут повторять гаятри, вести киртан, давать лекцию по Бхагаватам, могут поклоняться Божеству, почему же им не позволено проводить ягьи?

Бхакти Видья Пурна Свами: вести киртан может кто угодно, а также давать лекции, поклоняться Божеству дома, но женщины не поклоняются Божествам здесь, во Вриндаване или Мумбае. Потому что здесь храмовый стандарт. Все остальные храмы технически имеют стандарт поклонения домашним Божествам."

https://vasudeva.ru/universitet-bkha...dicheskie-yagi

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> https://archive.org/details/ArcanaPaddhati/page/n12 - последний абзац
> 
> https://www.deityworship.com/assets/...-abhisekas.pdf - "Temple worship standards apply in the temple; not that
> home worship standards are appropriate to be observed in ISKCON temples."


Признаю - я не досмотрела. Цитата такая есть. 

Однако все ж сомнения остаются насчет источника разделения на храмовое поклонение и домашнее. В предисловии к этой книге 1978 года, автор пишет, что он отредактировал "Арчана Паддхати", чтобы она была применима к текущей ситуации в ИСККОН. И там тоже нет никаких ссылок на шастры или слова Шрилы Прабхупады о разделении. Тем более, как вы сами написали, в последующих изданиях этого разделения уже не было:




> Перечитал - наша Панчаратра Прадипа это изначально было прямым переводом книги "Арчана Паддхати", стандарта для Гаудийа Матх, составленной по указу Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати санньяси гуру Шрилы Прабхупады Бхакти Прагьяна Кешава Махараджем. В первом издании Панчаратра Прадипы, во введении, говорится о двух видах Бхактйанга арчаны (поклонения с преданностью) - домашнем и храмовом. В текущем издании это было упрощено и больше нет обсуждения о разнице между Джапанга арчаной и Бхактьанга арчаной.


Для меня пока основным положением остается единственное письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, расставляющее акценты в этом вопросе:




> "Я установил правило, согласно которому, если человек не способен поддерживать такой же уровень поклонения, как в храме, он не должен поклоняться Божеству отдельно". (Письмо ШП 25 апреля 1973 г.)
> Шрила Прабхупада не разделял поклонение Божествам на домашнее и храмовое.


И по совести, даже если и есть все же такое разделение, о чем упоминается в Панчаратра-прадипе, то даже в ней нет упоминания о половой принадлежности пуджари, что мол, там, где поклоняются женщины - это однозначно уже не храмовое покллонение. Вопрос начинался именно с этого.

----------


## Sitalatma das

> вы сами написали, в последующих изданиях этого разделения уже не было


Никуда оно не делось, отредактировали только упоминания джапанги и бхактьанги, которые дела не меняют. Даже в документе на русском есть глава об упрощенном поклонении в домашних условиях.

Если вы всё ещё сомневаетесь, то вот выдержка из журнала Гаудия, официальном публикации Гаудия Матх:

_Gaudiya', Vol. 10, #27, p. 418 (13.02.1932):

"Question:*Can women perform sev? or p?j? in the temple altar or not?

Answer:*It is forbidden for women to perform service in the inner part of the altar adjoining the Ma?ha. However a duly initiated disciple of a sad-guru, even if she is a woman from the external point of view, can perform sev? and p?j? in the altar in her own home. She should by all means without any duplicity keep a distance from those who from the external point of view are male."_

Смысл в том, что женщинам запрещалось служить на храмовых алтарях, но они поощрялись служить домашним божествам.

В лекции Бхакти Видьяпурны Свами процитированной выше он также говорит:
_
"БВПС: Да, дело в том, что это вопрос чистоты. Ягья проводится для очищения, поэтому все ритаулы, всё делается для очищения. Женщины не принимают полное омовение каждый день, как же они могут быть чисты?

Матаджи: вы имеете в виду волосы?

БВПС: я имею в виду волосы. Как они могут быть чисты? Вы спали всю ночь - они не чисты. Поэтому женщины могут быть вовлечены в поклонение домашнему алтарю, но не храмовому. Как я уже сказал, все наши храмы, за исключением трех, являются домашними алтарями. Если вы не знаете панчаратру, то конечно вы можете сказать все что угодно, как угодно спекулировать и делать все что угодно.

...

Вы знаете сколько существует уровней чистоты? То, чему обучают здесь, в Майапурской Академии - это домашний стандарт поклонению Божествам. Даже самскары они изучают лишь в общем. Но суть вот в чем: вода, которая здесь, перед вами, используется для мытья рук. Стаканчик для ачамана используется для Божеств. И затем, есть стаканчик для ачамана, который используется для вашего очищения, а другой для Божесва. Итак, мы уже описали 3 уровня чистоты."_

И что касается женщин, он также обсуждает их уровень чистоты - они считаются ритуально чистыми только один день в месяц:

_"Говорится, что есть один день в месяце, когда женщины считаются чистыми. После четвертого дня периода, когда женщина принимает полное омовение. И тогда они называются, кажется, атрея. Это означает, что убийство женщины в этот день после омовения приравнивается к убийству брахмана. В этот день они настолько чисты, что могут обсуждать философию и получать много реализаций, много всего может происходить в этот день, а на следующий день - бац, все по прежнему. Все эмоции снова захлестывают, только этот день исключение... Но это не означает, что в этот день они могут проводить ягьи. Только один день в месяц они настолько чисты. А нитья означает всегда, каждый день."_

Я не думаю, что в вашем случае дело было в введении этого "храмового" стандарта, но, честно говоря, если пуждари или президент храма услышали бы подобное настойчивое недоверие к официальному руководству по поклонению Божествам от какого-то преданного просто потому, что у него, дескать, есть цитата от Прабхупады, а в руководстве цитат нет, то этого преданного к Божествам близко бы не подпустили, хоть сколько у него там инициаций или шнуров на шее намотано и независимо от различений по половому признаку.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Не нужно меня запугивать непослушанием официальному руководству. Вы-то, который оспаривает решение Джи-Би-Си о том, что женщины могут исполннять роль дикша-гуру. Вы уж определитесь: принимаете вы руководство старших или принимаете только то, что вам выгодно. И даже не смотрите основано оно на шастрах или просто спущено свеху. У нас не культ слепого принятия авторитета. Не нужно его тут насаждать запугиванием. 

Современный Гаудия-матх и их утверждения последователям Шрилы Прабхупады не руководство. Зачем вы его приводите? 
Что до утверждения Бхакти Видьья Пурна Свами, то он тоже нигде не приводит подтверждение из шастр. А его личность и биография позволяют публично усомниться в его утверждениях. До такой степени, что кандидатам в  ученики перед принятием его духовным учителем по рекомендации Джи-Би-Си предписывается ознакомиться с его прошлым и тенденциией к насилию, из-за которого ему запрещен даже вход на территорию Маяпурской гурукулы. Поэтому слова  даже ИСККОНовского Свами не являются авторритетной праманой, если они не подтверждены цитатами из шастр. 

"Чтобы подтвердить сказанное, нужно всегда цитировать писания". (БГ, 17.15, комм.)

Просто по  фактам:

1) Пока вы не привели НИ ОДНОЙ цитаты ИЗ ШАСТР, указывающей на разделение стандартов поклонения на домашнее и храмовое. 

2) Есть цитата Шрилы Прабхупады, указывающая, что домашние стандарты должны быть такими же как и в храме.

3) Есть практические примеры. Шрила Прабхупада сделал м.Ямуну главное пуджари Кришна-Балараммы во Вриндаване, а м.Нараяни  главное пуджари первых Божеств Радха-Кришны в Калькутте. 

4) Нет ни одного письма (если есть - пришлите), где бы Шрила Прабхупада давал указания, что позже храмы должны перейти на "храмовый" стандарт поклонения и исключить из числа пуджари женщин.

5) Во всех случаях, когда женщин пытались задвинуть назад, сделать их "ведическими" (в их понимании эттого слова), Шрила Прабхупада был против -  http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articles/856-izmeneniya-pologeniya  

Опровегните эти пять пунктов, основываясь на цитатах и примере Шрилы Прабхупады, а не на логике и тогда я поверю, что мужчины задвинули женщин не ради собственного возвеличивания.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

А вот еще что говорит "Хари-бхакти-виласа" по поводу поклонения женщин:

?gamoktena m?rge?a
stri-??drai? caiva p?janam
kartavya? ?raddhay? vi??o?
cintayitv? pati? h?di

"В соответствии с путём агам, женщины и шудры также могут совершать пуджу. Это их обязанность - держать своего повелителя в сердце, в то время как с верой созерцая Вишну". 

(Хари-бхакти-виласа 1.195)

str???m ?py adhikaro 'sti
vi??or ?r?dh?n?di?u
pati-priya-hit?n?? ca
?rutir e?? san?tani

"В соответствии с шрути, женщины - они живут ради блага своих мужей, но даже они имеют адхикару (квалификацию) для того чтобы поклоняться Вишну".

(Хари-бхакти-виласа 1.197)

стрийо ва йади шудра брахманах кшатрийадайах

пуджайитва шила-чакрам лабханте шашватам падам

(Хари-бхакти-виласа 5.452)

«Будь-то женщина, шудра, брахман, кшатрий или др., посредством поклонения шалашалаграма-шиле все они достигнут вечного духовного мира».

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> _"Говорится, что есть один день в месяце, когда женщины считаются чистыми. После четвертого дня периода, когда женщина принимает полное омовение. И тогда они называются, кажется, атрея. Это означает, что убийство женщины в этот день после омовения приравнивается к убийству брахмана. В этот день они настолько чисты, что могут обсуждать философию и получать много реализаций, много всего может происходить в этот день, а на следующий день - бац, все по прежнему. Все эмоции снова захлестывают, только этот день исключение... Но это не означает, что в этот день они могут проводить ягьи. Только один день в месяц они настолько чисты. А нитья означает всегда, каждый день."_


Даже с чисто физиологической точки зрения это утверждение не верное. Кто немного знаком -с женской физиологией знает, что у разных женщин разный период месячного цикла. Спросите у гинекологов или полистайте женские форумы. У большинства женщин цикл длится 5-7 дней. Так что на четвертый день женщины ну никак не могут еще считаться полностью чистыми. У некоторых женщин цикл сокращается, но это тоже как правило 3-4 дня. Это как правило в случае, если женщина не живет половой жизнью, то есть соблюдает обет брахмачарьи - тогда функции женских органов сокращаются за ненадобностью. У женщин, строго следующих садхане (живущих в храмах), встающих в 3-4 утра, часто цикл вообще прекращается на полгода-год - у кого как. Это мне рассказывала не одна матаджи-брахмачарини. А у женщин после 50, после климакса цикла вообще нет. Так когда они могут считаться чистыми? 
Даже с точки зрения здравого смысла это утверждение не имеет под собой основания. Спросили бы женщин сначала...

----------


## Амира

По моему мнению проблемы возникают тогда, когда мы все воспринимаем на материальном уровне. Тогда нам нужна социализация, работа, разрешение, резолюция и т.д. На духовном же уровне нет никаких запретов, нет очередей, не нужны резолюции и разрешения - вот Он Кришна служи сколько хочешь и как хочешь  :smilies: . Ведь в этом весь смысл нашей жизни, а не борьба за феминизм, резолюции, место под солнцем и т.д и т.п. Ладно мужчины это не понимают, но им важнее иметь работу такую например как служение божествам. Но женщины же уже получили милость Кришны, им легче. Если отталкивают от материального служения, значит нужно идти к Кришне. Я восхищают вашему терпению. Меня достаточно один раз оттолкнуть, чтобы я в это место никогда не вернулась и терпение у меня вообще отсутствует. Учитесь полагаться только на Кришну и зависеть только от Кришны иначе так и не избавитесь никогда от проблем, так как проблемы всегда возникают при взаимодействии с материальной энергией. Если хотите устроиться в материальном мире, добиться славы, положения, признания, то ждите проблем. Если хотите полюбить Кришну и служить Ему, то препятствий нет. Когда вы это поймете и примете, то сразу станете счастливыми  :smilies: . Кришна не ограничен храмом или организацией. И препятствий для служения Ему нет. Если ваши цели духовны - на вашем пути не будет препятствий. И наоборот если на вашем пути есть препятствия, то это значит что ваши цели материальны. Задумайтесь об этом. И еще хочу сказать, что Кришна к каждому по разному проявляет милость, в зависимости от особенностей каждой личности. И не думайте что каких то качеств вам не хватит, чтобы Кришна проявил милость к вам. Это не так. Если вы хотите милости Кришны - вы всегда ее получите. Если вы ждете милости от людей, то вы ее не дождетесь  :smilies: .

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> По моему мнению проблемы возникают тогда, когда мы все воспринимаем на материальном уровне. Тогда нам нужна социализация, работа, разрешение, резолюция и т.д. На духовном же уровне нет никаких запретов, нет очередей, не нужны резолюции и разрешения - вот Он Кришна служи сколько хочешь и как хочешь . Ведь в этом весь смысл нашей жизни, а не борьба за феминизм, резолюции, место под солнцем и т.д и т.п. Ладно мужчины это не понимают, но им важнее иметь работу такую например как служение божествам. Но женщины же уже получили милость Кришны, им легче. Если отталкивают от материального служения, значит нужно идти к Кришне. Я восхищают вашему терпению. Меня достаточно один раз оттолкнуть, чтобы я в это место никогда не вернулась и терпение у меня вообще отсутствует. Учитесь полагаться только на Кришну и зависеть только от Кришны иначе так и не избавитесь никогда от проблем, так как проблемы всегда возникают при взаимодействии с материальной энергией. Если хотите устроиться в материальном мире, добиться славы, положения, признания, то ждите проблем. Если хотите полюбить Кришну и служить Ему, то препятствий нет. Когда вы это поймете и примете, то сразу станете счастливыми . Кришна не ограничен храмом или организацией. И препятствий для служения Ему нет. Если ваши цели духовны - на вашем пути не будет препятствий. И наоборот если на вашем пути есть препятствия, то это значит что ваши цели материальны. Задумайтесь об этом. И еще хочу сказать, что Кришна к каждому по разному проявляет милость, в зависимости от особенностей каждой личности. И не думайте что каких то качеств вам не хватит, чтобы Кришна проявил милость к вам. Это не так. Если вы хотите милости Кришны - вы всегда ее получите. Если вы ждете милости от людей, то вы ее не дождетесь .


Если эти слова предназначены для меня, то спасибо, но я не просила у вас наставлений. Свою позицию по отношению к вам я уже как-то выражала после вашего длинного письма в личку с наставлениями. Я не принимаю вашей позиции, что Кришна мой слуга, а гуру можно принимать формально для социализации, как вы мне написали. У меня уже есть наставники и духовные учителя, их место уже занято. И следуя по стопам Шрилы Прабхупады в своих выводах я опираясь на священные писания и его пример, а не на веяния ума. Простите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Я понимаю, о чем пишет Хари-канта д.д., но и то, что пишет Амира, мне тоже нравится.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но женщины же уже получили милость Кришны, им легче.


Это какую такую милость женщины уже получили ? )) разве ее не все получили ? ))

----------


## Амира

> Если эти слова предназначены для меня, то спасибо, но я не просила у вас наставлений.


Я писала не только для вас. Я никому не даю наставлений. Кто я такая, чтобы их давать? Я лишь хотела всем напомнить о Кришне. И о смысле жизни. Борьба за место под солнцем, мне кажется, больше свойственна материалистам, у нас должны быть другие цели и принципы в нашей жизни.




> Свою позицию по отношению к вам я уже как-то выражала после вашего длинного письма в личку с наставлениями. Я не принимаю вашей позиции, что Кришна мой слуга, а гуру можно принимать формально для социализации, как вы мне написали.


Вы обижаетесь на меня, поэтому и пишете всякие глупости обо мне. Но я ничем вас не обидела. Но писать можете что хотите, я со всем согласна.




> У меня уже есть наставники и духовные учителя, их место уже занято. И следуя по стопам Шрилы Прабхупады в своих выводах я опираясь на священные писания и его пример, а не на веяния ума. Простите.


Вы умны, начитаны, амбициозны, но практическая реализация духовных принципов и наставлений у вас нулевая. Это видно невооруженным глазом, во всяком случае мне. Простите. Поэтому и ваши выводы и понимания священных писаний и наставлений - это всего лишь веяния вашего ума пока что. Не в укор и не в обиду вам это написала. Просто подумайте об этом. Духовная жизнь - это не только выполнение обрядов, это намного больше.

----------


## Амира

> Это какую такую милость женщины уже получили ? )) разве ее не все получили ? ))


 :smilies: 

"И далее Прабхупада описывает, что женщинам не нужно быть йогами и философами. У женщины - если это целомудренная женщина – есть преимущество: она способна сердцем чувствовать и понимать. 

На всех религиозных церемониях большинство – женщины, на проповедь больше всего тоже откликаются именно женщины". 

http://www.krishna.ru/interesting/ti...sciousness.php

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Амира, прежде всего, спасибо за ваш пост 45 ) 
Это для всех, да, впечатляет, спасибо ) 




> "И далее Прабхупада описывает, что женщинам не нужно быть йогами и философами.


Да ну, какие там йоги и философы, - мы все преданные Кришны в первую очередь. 
Просто если есть склонности, почему их не задействовать? 
Ведь намного удобнее, когда обучение матаджи проводят матаджи, не так ли?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я не принимаю вашей позиции, что Кришна мой слуга, а _гуру можно принимать формально_ для социализации, как вы мне написали.


Амира, вас заложили (шутю) 

Амира, "Кришна - мой слуга" - это конечно так, Он нам всем служит... И также Кришна говорит, что никогда не сможет расплатиться со Своими самыми дорогими слугами... И Ему нравится служить Своим бхактам в ответ ... 
Но все-таки так нельзя обучать! начинать надо с того, что мы Его слуги ))  

Насчет гуру тоже... это только ваш опыт, поскольку вы с самого детства в окружении Вайшнавов, которые и были вашими гуру, хранителями и опорой... и явно есть опыт с прошлой жизни. Вы - исключение, которое только подтверждает правило.   

И гуру принимают вовсе не для социализации... гуру - проводник, гид на пути к Кришне. 

И по сути, это не ученики принимают гуру -  а они находят и подбирают учеников. 
Ведь еще не факт, что гуру обязательно принимают в ученики всех, кто просит об этом.
Поэтому и есть подсказка для ищущих своих гуру - искать того Вайшнава, который будет наиболее милостив к вам.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> ?gamoktena m?rge?a
> stri-??drai? caiva p?janam
> kartavya? ?raddhay? vi??o?
> cintayitv? pati? h?di


А вы могли бы поучаствовать вот в этой теме, про отражение диакритики в Фолио ?

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post185076
Понять бы, отчего так и что делать...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> ...


Прабхуджи, вы ведь разбираетесь в железе и софте - поучаствуйте тоже в теме про отражение диакритики из Фолио, пожалуйста : 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post185076

----------


## Амира

> Да ну, какие там йоги и философы, - мы все преданные Кришны в первую очередь. 
> Просто если есть склонности, почему их не задействовать? 
> Ведь намного удобнее, когда обучение матаджи проводят матаджи, не так ли?


Цитата была о женской природе и ее преимуществе. А так да, если есть склонность и главное если есть на то воля Кришны, то можно обучать. Но не в виде борьбы за права и не с мыслью что я умнее других, поэтому буду учить остальных. Желание обучать возможно есть у всех, так как это дает определенный статус, славу и ощущение собственной значимости и успешности. Но мы прежде всего должны думать о том есть ли у нас соответствующие качества, чтобы распоряжаться судьбами других людей и самое главное если ли желание Кришны на то чтобы мы это делали. А для этого нужен немалый опыт и умение понимать волю Кришны и Самого Кришну. В общем должен быть высокий духовный уровень.

----------


## Амира

> Амира, вас заложили (шутю) 
> 
> Амира, "Кришна - мой слуга" - это конечно так, Он нам всем служит... И также Кришна говорит, что никогда не сможет расплатиться со Своими самыми дорогими слугами... И Ему нравится служить Своим бхактам в ответ ... 
> Но все-таки так нельзя обучать! начинать надо с того, что мы Его слуги ))


Просто я такого не писала, что нужно принимать Кришну как нашего слугу  :smilies: . Как я уже написала выше, я стараюсь не вмешиваться в чью-либо жизнь, а уж тем более не даю таких советов. 




> Насчет гуру тоже... это только ваш опыт, поскольку вы с самого детства в окружении Вайшнавов, которые и были вашими гуру, хранителями и опорой... и явно есть опыт с прошлой жизни. Вы - исключение, которое только подтверждает правило.   
> 
> И гуру принимают вовсе не для социализации... гуру - проводник, гид на пути к Кришне.


Если я что и писала, то только о себе и никогда никого не призываю следовать за мной  :smilies: . У каждого свой путь. Вот мне приходится оправдываться из-за некорректного поведения так называемых вайшнавов, пусть Кришна вознаградит их за милость  :smilies: . Я просто поблагодарила и похвалила Хари-канту, обменялись несколькими личными сообщениями. Восхитилась, пожелала, удачи, рассказала немного о себе, дала несколько дружеских советов из личного опыта. Никаких наставлений не было, да и мы не в таких отношениях. Кто же мог подумать, что она теперь позиционирует себя моим врагом и воспользовалась этим, чтобы меня уколоть. Об этом пишет Чанакья Пандит, что нужно быть осторожной, нужно перечитать его, очевидно я не усвоила урок  :smilies: .




> И по сути, это не ученики принимают гуру -  а они находят и подбирают учеников. 
> Ведь еще не факт, что гуру обязательно принимают в ученики всех, кто просит об этом.
> Поэтому и есть подсказка для ищущих своих гуру - искать того Вайшнава, который будет наиболее милостив к вам.


По сути это Кришна дает определенного гуру тому ученику, который искренне стремится к Кришне

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Никаких наставлений не было, да и мы не в таких отношениях. Кто же мог подумать, что она теперь позиционирует себя моим врагом и воспользовалась этим, чтобы меня уколоть.


Не нужно за меня говорить как я к кому отношусь и какие у меня были мотивы. 

Ваши сообщения часто написаны в повелительном наклонении. Это дух наставлений. Да и если бы это было просто попытка поделиться своими мыслями и реализациями, то помимо того, что у них есть своя культурная форма вроде "я считаю", "мне кажется", "по моему мнению" и т.д. часто эти мысли промахивается мимо философии Шрилы Прабхупады. Поэтому моя реакция была именно такой. Тем более не думаю, что вы обладаете нужной квалификацией, чтобы давать оценку моей личности и духовной практики. Для этого человек должен сам обладать довольно высокой квалификацией. Вы считаете себя такой? 




> _Учитесь_ полагаться только на Кришну и зависеть только от Кришны иначе так и не избавитесь никогда от проблем, так как проблемы всегда возникают при взаимодействии с материальной энергией. Если хотите устроиться в материальном мире, добиться славы, положения, признания, то _ждите_ проблем. Если хотите полюбить Кришну и служить Ему, то препятствий нет. Когда вы это поймете и примете, то сразу станете счастливыми . 
> _Задумайтесь_ об этом. И еще хочу сказать, что Кришна к каждому по разному проявляет милость, в зависимости от особенностей каждой личности. И не _думайте_ что каких то качеств вам не хватит, чтобы Кришна проявил милость к вам.


Я не люблю терять времени на пустые разговоры о личным мнениях, точках зрения и тому подобное. В этой теме обсуждался вопрос шастрической авторитетности ограничений женщин заниматься определенными видами служения. А подобные сообщения создают офф-топ и сбивают с обсуждения, что уже произошло.

----------


## Амира

> Не нужно за меня говорить как я к кому отношусь и какие у меня были мотивы.


Я писала за себя так как это касается меня непосредственно.  Я вас не виню и не обижаюсь на вас. Я вообще никого не виню и ни на кого не обижаюсь какая бы ситуация не сложилась. Могу винить только себя, но очевидно мне нужен был этот урок.




> Ваши сообщения часто написаны в повелительном наклонении. Это дух наставлений. Да и если бы это было просто попытка поделиться своими мыслями и реализациями, то помимо того, что у них есть своя культурная форма вроде "я считаю", "мне кажется", "по моему мнению" и т.д. часто эти мысли промахивается мимо философии Шрилы Прабхупады. Поэтому моя реакция была именно такой. Тем более не думаю, что вы обладаете нужной квалификацией, чтобы давать оценку моей личности и духовной практики. Для этого человек должен сам обладать довольно высокой квалификацией. Вы считаете себя такой?


Вы написали о личной переписке в которой ничего такого не было, в которой я была корректна и вежлива. В которой я перед вами извинялась заранее если мои слова вам покажутся вам  некорректными. В которой были только похвалы и добрые пожелания в ваш адрес. Вы же все это перекрутили и представили в негативном свете и написали за меня то что я вам не писала. У меня есть квалификация и опыт, чтобы давать оценку. Другой вопрос есть ли на это у меня право? Я вообще не считаю что я имею права на что-либо. Но с другой стороны я как вайшнави обязана говорить правду. И скажу честно, хотя многое уже повидала, что давно не испытывала такого шока от поведения преданных. Начиная с той темы об изнасиловании, когда вы чуть ли не проклятиями сыпали только за то что я не поддерживаю вашего мнения. Теперь этот ваш поступок. Возможно у вашего гуру нет на вас времени или он очень корректен чтобы сказать вам о вашем поведении. Возможно вам этого никто не скажет. И при этом вы настойчиво требуете служения. Возможно причины в вас? Хотя вы и обладаете знаниями, но обучать людей вы не способны, так как вы не приемлите других мнений кроме вашего собственного окрашенного вашими личными жизненными проблемами. И настойчиво всем это проповедуете. И ваше понимание шастр и наставлений имеет тот же оттенок ваших собственных проблем и желаний, поэтому и отличается от истины.




> Я не люблю терять времени на пустые разговоры о личным мнениях, точках зрения и тому подобное. В этой теме обсуждался вопрос шастрической авторитетности ограничений женщин заниматься определенными видами служения. А подобные сообщения создают офф-топ и сбивают с обсуждения, что уже произошло.


Эта тема сама по себе оффтоп, так как содержит требования и поэтому в среде вайшнавов не приемлема. Вы же же считаете оффтопом призыв к преданному служению, духовному пониманию и любовному служению Кришне. И при этом просите не давать оценку вашей личности. Вывод очевиден. К тому же я к вам лично не обращалась, ничем вас не задевала и не тратила вашего времени.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> По сути это Кришна дает определенного гуру тому ученику, который искренне стремится к Кришне


Конечно ...
Ведь только Он и знает, кто кого может к Нему вести...

Но просто именно  от гуру как более опытных больше зависит, что ученик(ца) взяты на обучение, а не от учеников...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В общем должен быть высокий духовный уровень.


Что об этом много рассуждать -  люди и сами не пойдут к тем, кто одного с ними уровня ) 
Учителя ищут, чтобы чему-то _научиться_ ... люди же знают сами себя. 

Поэтому Джи-Би-Си и переложило ответственность за выбор учителя на самих учеников...

Но интересно то, что и гуру растут вместе в учениками, они тоже не стоят на месте. 

Более того, если гуру увидят необходимость, то могут направить своих учеников к более опытным гуру. 

Поэтому это не так, что только Уттама-адхикари могут быть гуру... для тех, кто в самом начале своего пути, хороши любые гуру.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> дала несколько дружеских советов из личного опыта.


Давайте лучше мне из личного опыта )) с вами интересно - но только о Кришне говорите.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Со стороны мало кто сам себя видит - поэтому и важно общаться. 
Конечно, эги сталкиваются - но и характеры и привычки обкатываются и умягчаются... во всяком случае - должны бы )

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> ... И при этом вы настойчиво требуете служения.
> ....
> Эта тема сама по себе оффтоп, так как содержит требования и поэтому в среде вайшнавов не приемлема. Вы же же считаете оффтопом призыв к преданному служению, духовному пониманию и любовному служению Кришне. И при этом просите не давать оценку вашей личности. Вывод очевиден.


Обсуждать авторитетность запрета называется требовать себе что-то? Мне так "нравится" это обвинение: "вы требуете себе служение"! По этой логике и Шрила Прабхупада требовал себе положение, когда писал это письмо? 

«Со слов Ямуны я понял, что наш Гаурачанд Госвами (пуджари храма Радхи-Дамодара во Вриндаване) все-таки считает, что мы недостойны служить Божеству. Что ж, пусть думает так, нам до этого нет дела. Мы поклоняемся Божествам в ста храмах, а для Радхи-Дамодары не годимся? Если вы прекрасные американцы, хорошо образованные, очень благочестивые и чистые, и если вы обладаете всеми необходимыми качествами вайшнавов, так почему же вы не годитесь? Мы считаем, что очень даже годимся». (Письмо ШП Гурудасу, 12 июня 1972 г.)

По логике и он из-за этого терял квалификацию? 
Я слышала от жены президента в Симферополе ещё более изощрённые обвинение: что я _заставляю_ матаджи своими статьями делать то, что они не хотят. Это уж совсем дикое обвинение. 

Это похоже стало уже распространенным методом контроля: когда адекватных ответов не находится, то стоит обвинить в несмирении и оппонент готов. А у нас смирение безграничный принцип что-ли? У смирения как и у всего остального есть границы и они заканчиваются когда кто-то отступает от шастр, садху и гуру. Некоторые слабые лидеры хотят, чтобы все вокруг были хуже их, чтобы на их фоне выглядеть лучшим. А если кто-то находится не такой, так идут в ход методы запугивания, обвинения и клеветы.
Муж моей подруги, он в индийском теле, рассказывал, что не так давно, когда он, живя как Брахмачари в индийском ашраме ИСККОН, выразил желание пройти Бхакти-шастры, комендант храма его физически избил. И сказал, что им нужны те, кто будет выполнять работу по поддержанию храма, а не учиться. Если кто-то считает что такие методы - духовные, то до духовности им как до Луны.

Вот чем такие "трансценденталисты", которым и гуру не нужен, себя выдают с головой, так это если их зацепить хоть чуть-чуть намеренно или ненамеренно, так они сразу же показывают всю свою "духовность", огрызаясь и оскорбляя. И при этом активно доказывать, что женщинам нравится когда их насилуют и требовать, чтобы другие не возмущались этим... Хороша квалификация!

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> Муж моей подруги, он в индийском теле, рассказывал, что не так давно, когда он, живя как Брахмачари в индийском ашраме ИСККОН, выразил желание пройти Бхакти-шастры, комендант храма его физически избил. И сказал, что им нужны те, кто будет выполнять работу по поддержанию храма, а не учиться.


Надо, конечно, смотреть по ситуации, но вне нашего отвратительного века было нормально, если кому-то вбивали мудрость розгами, ремнем, пинками и подзатыльниками. Было нормальным и полезным явлением, когда духовный учитель палкой выбивал (в прямом смысле) дурь из ученика. То же самое было в школах и гурукулах.

Можете не отвечать, я не претендую на то, что вы сможете это оценить в правильном русле, это недоступно для понимания женщинам, к сожалению.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Ну, конечно, куда нам, приземленным!  :smilies:  Мы ведь по определению не способны ничего понять. Так, прикидываемся только  :smilies:  

Хотя, если б показали личный пример, то может и поняли бы. А то обычно разглагольствуют о применении силы тте, кто сам не готовв подчиняться или следовать за  кем-то. Когда нам применять силу, силой деелать ккого-то ведическим, то это нормально, энтузиазма и уверенности хоть отбавляй. А вот когда к этому же человеку ссилу применяют хотя  бы в плане заставить пойти на мангала-арати, то тут начинаютя вопли и крики.  :smilies:  
Вот показали бы свой пример. В первую очередь приняли бы решениие Джжи-Би-Си, разрешающее женщинам инициировать, тогда можно было бы всерьез воспринимать это ваше заявление.

----------

